# BUG REPORT: screen went black



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Another bug: 
The 921 was turned off while on a music channel. Later it was turned back on after a DVR timer had already started for an HD channel. 
Well, I then had the red record light on the box, a black screen to look at, & the music channel audio coming across the AV receiver. 

The screen did not change with any remote commands. I also could NOT turn the recording stream OFF. Of course I could not see if any screens popped up to toggle around. 

I ended up doing a smart card reboot successfully. Interestingly, the timer RESTARTED, but the receiver then seemed to be working correctly otherwise.

This seems to me to be similar to the other problem of switchin gtuners while recording a HD channel.

EDIT:
Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tahoerob, you need to post your receiver info in each report you leave, please.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> Another bug:
> The 921 was turned off while on a music channel. Later it was turned back on after a DVR timer had already started for an HD channel.
> Well, I then had the red record light on the box, a black screen to look at, & the music channel audio coming across the AV receiver.
> 
> ...


 Ok it happened AGAIN. Now I have a common scenario.

In both episodes, the 921 was turned off while on a CD music channel. WHen turned back on later that day, the 921 showed power on & HD lights, I heard the music via my AV 5.1 speakers, but NO VIDEO OUTPUT whatsoever.

I had to do a reset. First time was smart card in\out. Second time a did a press\hold power button. After reset, 921 worked normally.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The first time on 1/1, did HD recording actually take place before the reset? In other words, you ended up with the program split in 2 parts?

On 1/3 it appears it was not recording (?) so that may not be a factor. [more speculation] Maybe it has something to do with trying to engage the text generator before the power-up sequence is complete. [/speculation] Interesting that it locks the tuner in addition to not giving any display. I assume when the 921 is already on you have no trouble switching to/from the CD channels?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

yes, it split it into 2 parts.

correct, second time there was no recording going on.
When running correctly, switching from music to any other channel is fine.

I guess for now I will NOT be turning the 921 off while on a CD music channel!!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Does this also happen when the 921 is set to HD output?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Does this also happen when the 921 is set to HD output?


not yet!!
I actually turned it off tonight on an HD channel, I will find out tomorrow!


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Don't mean to drag this out but I was apparently in a bigger hurry than I thought.

What I _meant_ to ask was if the problem also occurs when the 921 is set to *SD* output and turned off while viewing a CD channel.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Don't mean to drag this out but I was apparently in a bigger hurry than I thought.
> 
> What I _meant_ to ask was if the problem also occurs when the 921 is set to *SD* output and turned off while viewing a CD channel.


I have the 921 always on HD output via component. I do not even have a SD output setup.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

REPRODUCIBLE:
Every time I turn the unit off while on a CD music channel, I get no picture (ie. blank screen) when powered back on again. I hear the music just fine. It seems the text generator for the music channels info does not come on.
HOWEVER, if I simply press in another SD channel (ie 110 or 101) it will tune ot it & start acting normal.
If I then tune to a music channel, it is back to normal with info displayed.
ALSO, note that the menu or guide will NOT pop up when the initial balnk screen appears.
Has anyone else tried this??????


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I am not home to check on L145.
However, does anyone know if above music channel off\on loss of video has been fixed????


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Still Same Problem With L145.

Still Same Problem With L146.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Problem restated:

REPRODUCIBLE:
Every time I turn the unit off while on a CD music channel, I get no picture (ie. blank screen) when powered back on again. I hear the music just fine. It seems the text generator for the music channels info does not come on.
HOWEVER, if I simply press in another SD channel (ie 110 or 101) it will tune ot it & start acting normal.
If I then tune back to a music channel, it is back to normal with info displayed.
ALSO, note that the menu or guide will NOT pop up when the initial blank screen appears.

Note: it seems that the unit is NOT outputting to the monitor at all via component video UNTIL I then tune to regular non-CD channel. ie. not using the component (HD output) as default!!
I do not have any SD output connections to see if the CD music channel appears via s-video.


----------

